# Accidental art piece....I created unintentionally



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2021)

I spilled some rubbing alcohol on a receipt from a store. Yesterday I saw it, and look what happened.



I tried to do it with some receipts this morning. Out of 5 tries only one worked ( on 3/4's of the paper ). It turned blue. It was on a blue painted cement 
floor.? The original was in a cardboard box.


Can you think of any art work done this way? If so please post a picture. Maybe it even has a media "type".?

My title "Our Universe is Black and Blue"


----------



## Gaer (Oct 15, 2021)

Frame them!  I think it's kind of unique!  Certainly original!


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 15, 2021)

I've had receipts turn blue when I accidentally got them wet.  The register receipt has been treated to turn blue or in your case black once wet.

Your arty receipts look like, "Acrylic Pour Painting" and if you search that name you will find many thousands of images and advice on how to make those paintings.

Alcohol is sometimes used to make, "cells" which are the circles and shapes of the paint reacting to the alcohol. Other additive mediums are, Floetrol, WD40, Silicone oils, etc.

Acrylic pour paintings are made with various techniques.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 15, 2021)

I received a 3D, Lenticular bookmark through the mail which I guess was exposed to either heat or moisture (altho the envelope it came in looked fine so IDK) which left an impression of its tassel on the back and this is how the back of it looks (excuse the poor quality, phone's camera not the best):





The little dark dots are where the plastic got scratched. Still is kinda cool, I think.

P.S. How do we make photos we want to post here smaller; is there a way to do it here on SF or does it have to be done before we upload them?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 23, 2021)

I love to see the things that come by accident and turn out to be neat enough to decorated with  and an original!


----------

